# Watkescher selber bauen



## BigBird (20. April 2002)

Moin, moin,
ich denk ma, dass es dieses Thema schon einmal gab, aber egal vielleicht gibt es ja neue Tipps und Tricks.
Wie baut man einen Watkescher?????  ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. April 2002)

Moin!
Ich habe meinen Watkescher auch selber gebaut. Das ist auch ganz einfach. 
Mann kaufe sich ein Keschernetz und besorgt sich beim Heizungsbauer Trioflex Rohr oder ähnliches Material. Das ist Plastebeschichtetes Metallverbundrohr auf der Basis von Aluminium. Dadurch ist es Ultraleicht und der Kescher schwimmt dann.
Dieses Rohr biegt mann gleichmäßig zum Kescher in der Größe wie mann den Kescher gerne hätte. Das ist ganz einfach. Wenn der Bogen fertig ist und die Griffenden zusammengeführt sind und parallel nebeneinander liegen muß mann nur noch das Netz auffädeln und den Griff mit Heisskleber zusammenkleben. Auch das Rohr muß an den Öffnungen geschlossen werden damit kein Wasser reinläuft. Nun muß mann nur noch um den Griff irgend was Rutschfestes herumwickeln, ich habe da selbstklebenden Kork genommen, und fertig ist der Kescher.


----------



## monsie7 (20. April 2002)

falls im Bekanntenkreis die Fisch & Fang (aktuelle Ausgabe )
zu bekommen ist, ausführliche Anleitung, ähnlich der vom Meeresangler


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. April 2002)

@ Jörg
Klasse Jörg !! Welchen Durchmesser hat dieses Trioflex ?
Oder muss es haben ??
Bekommt man das auch im Baumarkt ? ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. April 2002)

Moin Mike?
Das Trioflexrohr hat einen Durchmesser von 16 mm. Im Baumarkt wirst du das aber nicht bekommen. Im Großhandel für Heizung Sanitär oder beim Heizungsbauer oder bei mir.


----------



## Lynx (21. April 2002)

Ob für den Griff auch Lenkerband geht? ;+


----------



## BigBird (21. April 2002)

So moin, moin erstmal.Ich hab mir jetzt ma den Artikel in der Fisch&Fang durchgelesen und nun @ Jörg: kann man das Trioflex-Rohr auch ohne Biegefeder biegen oder knickt das denn auch ein, wenn man das einfach so biegt. :q  :q  :q 
etwas unlogischer text aber egal  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. April 2002)

Welcher Text ist unlogisch. Das Trioflexrohr jedenfalls lässt sich ganz einfach ohne Biegefeder biegen. Du willst ja auch nicht auf engstem Raum 180° rum sondern sollst einen großen Bogen biegen.


----------



## BigBird (21. April 2002)

> auch ohne Biegefeder biegen oder knickt das denn auch ein, wenn man das einfach so biegt.



das mein ich mit unlogisch


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. April 2002)

@ Jörg

Aha ! Danke.
Reicht denn ein 2m langes Stück ?
Oder sollte man mehr nehmen ?
Sorry, Fragen über Fragen. ;+ 
Aber jetzt hast Du uns/mich scharf gemacht, nen Watkescher selber zu bauen.  :q


----------



## havkat (21. April 2002)

Moin, Moin!
Die Methode vom M_S ist, mit Sicherheit, die Schnellste, Günstgste und Beste. 
Wir haben mal mit Weidenholz, Bambus und verleimten Leisten experimentiert. Mit heissem Wasser das Holz weichen und dann in Form biegen. Geht auch, sieht schick aus.
Ist aber ´ne Mordsarbeit und entscheidend bei einem Watkescher ist die Praxistauglichkeit und (für die Ostsee ) die Größe.
P.S.: Darauf achten, daß das Netz schön tief wird. Man muss mit dem Fang ja manchmal noch ein ganzes Stück an Land waten. Nicht zu enge Maschen nehmen. Hakenpulen wird man sowieso müssen, aber warum sollte man sich die Sache unnötig schwer machen?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. April 2002)

Danke Havkat.

Wo bekommt man denn passendes Netz her?
Im Angelgeschäft will man mir ja immer gleich komplette und teure Kescher verkaufen, aber nicht nur ein Netz.


----------



## havkat (21. April 2002)

Moin Mike!
Fischereibedarf. Nach Resten fragen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. April 2002)

Ich habe mir damals das Netz direkt als Keschernetz im Laden gekauft. Wenn es das heute nicht mehr gibt dann nehme doch einfach einen billigen Setzkescher und baue die Ringe aus. Aber wie havkat schon sagt unbedingt auf die Maschenweite achten.


----------



## Franky (21. April 2002)

@ Jörg (und natürlich Rest )

Ein Setzkescher scheidet da als Netz aus, denn nach den neusten Bestimungen, muß das Netz engmaschig und besonders weich sein. 
Es gibt 2 Netzfabriken in Deutschland, die ich kenne. Die eine ist in Oldenburg (Oldenburg bei bremen), die andere irgendwo im Süddeutschen Raum. Im Blinker sind die Adressend drin...Einfach mal anhauen, wenns woanders nicht klappt!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. April 2002)

@ Franky

Wie, wo Bestimmungen ??
Für´s Keschern ?? ;+ 

Ist nicht wahr, oder ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. April 2002)

Ups; das ist mir jetzt aber auch neu. Gibs jetzt schon Bestimmungen für Keschernetze?  ;+  Wenn ja was ist dann mit allen Keschern die in Umlauf sind? Gilt da der Bestandsschutz?


----------



## buggs (21. April 2002)

Hai 
Franky meit wohl die Bestimmungen über den Setzkescher und nicht den Unterfangkescher.!
Klasse Bauanleitung Jörg, wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich es mal ausprobieren. Mit meinem kleinen Watkescher werde ich an der Ostsee nicht viel.


----------



## BigBird (21. April 2002)

Ich hatte auch vor mit Bambus einen schönen Watkescher zu machen, jedoch hab ich das Problem die 2.30 m langen Stöcke ins warme Wasser zu legen (hab kein passendes Rohr) Ich wollt ma ausprobieren die Stöcker für nen paa Wochen in den Gartenteich zu legen ma sehen wie biegsam die dann sind.


----------

